# pecan pie w/o corn syrup



## freshfishdaily (Jan 30, 2015)

I love pecan pie, and despise corn syrup.  i try to avoid it as much as possible, but i haven't been able to find a good pecan pie recipe without it.

anyway have one they could share?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Use agave syrup in place of the corn syrup.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How about either honey or maple syrup?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

freshfishdaily said:


> I love pecan pie, and despise corn syrup. i try to avoid it as much as possible, but i haven't been able to find a good pecan pie recipe without it.
> 
> anyway have one they could share?


What (in your opinion) was the weak link in the other recipes that caused these failures?

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

You could also make simple syrup to replace the corn syrup.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

You just need an old recipe. The answer is molasses. Maybe this one?

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/pies/molasses-bourbon-pecan-pie/


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> freshfishdaily said:
> 
> 
> > I love pecan pie, and despise corn syrup. i try to avoid it as much as possible, but i haven't been able to find a good pecan pie recipe without it.
> ...


Aghhhh!
Know what I was trying to ask just no clue what language I asked it in lol.
Have you thought to add an extra egg and maybe a bit of sifted flour to these other recipes ?
Sometimes if you tweak the binder things will fall into place.
And don't overbake.
It should still be wobbly when you pull from oven.

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

> The answer is molasses.


While molasses would definitely work, I think it might just be a little to overwhelming a flavor for a pecan pie unless cut with another syrup or possibly sugar


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Regular pancake  syrup will work too.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

The recipe I linked uses half molasses and half white sugar. Also you can use light molasses though it might be hard to find.

There are a lot of recipes for sorghum.

Regular "pancake syrup" is almost certainly corn syrup with artificial flavor. I wonder if the ratio of water to sugar is too high for simple syrup to work well.

Here's a recipe for homemade cane syrup, supposedly you can just sub it for corn syrup in recipes. http://www.thekitchn.com/pantry-staples-diy-cane-sugar-131934


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I really like this one I found on Eddy Van Damme's website several years ago.
I think the actual web address is at the bottom. 
Pecan pie without corn syrup
Yield: 2 - 9 inch pies

6	Large eggs	6
12 oz Water	240 g
1 lb 12 oz Medium brown sugar	840 g
1 tsp	Salt	5 g
4 oz	Butter, melted	120 g
1 oz	Dark Rum, Cognac or Brandy	30 g
1 tbsp	Vanilla extract	15 g
1 lb	Pecan halves	480 g
4 oz	Chocolate (58-64% cocoa mass)	120 g

Line 2 pie tins with sweet tart dough and prebake. Alternatively use pie dough (pâte brisée) and do not prebake.
Whisk together the eggs and water until smooth. Add brown sugar, salt, butter, liquor and vanilla extract.
Chop less than half of the pecans in small pieces and scatter in the pie shells along with the chocolate. Fill with the filling about half full. The pecan pieces will automatically float.
Arrange the pecan halves in a circular fashion above the floating pecan pieces.
Carefully drizzle the remaining filling over the pecan halves.
For a pie made with sweet tart dough place in a 325°F (160°C) oven and bake until the center is set, about 65 minutes total. For pies made with standard pie dough place the pies in a 400°F (200°C) oven for 10 minutes and then reduce the oven temperature to 325°F (160°C), bake until the center is set.
- See more at: http://www.chefeddy.com/2011/10/corn-syrup-free-pecan-pie/#.dpuf


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just curious.
For those of you who are fine with eating corn syrup (like myself) and have had pecan pie with an alternative sweetener subbed in........what do you think?
Can you tell the difference?
If so can you describe the difference?

mimi

If I were to try an alternative recipe I think it would be the brown sugar sub.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

How about maple syrup ?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Just curious.
> For those of you who are fine with eating corn syrup (like myself) and have had pecan pie with an alternative sweetener subbed in........what do you think?
> Can you tell the difference?
> If so can you describe the difference?
> ...


But it would not be IMO a true pecan pie....which is made with dark Karo syrup.
Anything else is just an imposter.

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

> But it would not be IMO a true pecan pie....which is made with dark Karo syrup.


I would have to humbly disagree. When my parents owned their restaurant, in Vermont, they served a pecan pie that was made with maple syrup instead of corn syrup and while the taste was different (and better IMHO) the texture, look, and consistency was virtually identical to a "regular" pecan pie. So I guess for me, for it to be a "real" pecan pie it has to have that "curd like" texture that you find in the traditional pie, but I guess, to me it doesn't matter what sweetener is used as long as you can achieve that.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

flipflopgirl said:


> But it would not be IMO a true pecan pie....which is made with dark Karo syrup.
> Anything else is just an imposter.
> 
> mimi


Well, I don't really agree with that. 
While I don't have any issues using corn syrup where needed, I wanted one that wasn't so sickly sweet. Growing up in the south, I had some way over the top sweet pecan pies. The recipe I posted above had nice flavor, and didn't hurt me the way others have. It had the same curd like custard-y texture, and was pecan pie.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

rlyv said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > But it would not be IMO a true pecan pie....which is made with dark Karo syrup.
> ...


Maybe imposter is a bit harsh.
The more PC descriptor of a corn syrup based pecan pie would be classic.

I also totally agree with y'all's opinion of the classic as way too sweet.
Never touch it myself.
IMO it is a waste of perfectly good pecans lol.


mimi

Edit... spell check gone wild.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

> IMO it is a waste of perfectly good pecans lol.


Then you have never tried my Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

@freshfishdaily just checking here but are you confusing corn syrup with High Fructose Corn Syrup?

These are not the same, the latter is much more unhealthy than the former.

Luc H.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

No @Pete but if you feelin' jiggy go right ahead and pack that baby up and shoot it down to Texas!
Anything that marries bourbon and chocolate has got to be worth a try lol.
A good treat for the upcoming Vday I am thinking.

mimi

I am a winter bourbon sipper..... what are you pouring?


----------



## freshfishdaily (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, sorry I meant high-fructose corn syrup. 

My mom's recipe uses it; it's definitely sweet, and a little too much for me, but it has a texture and flavor i haven't been able to match.  I haven't tried a lot of the suggestions here, molasses (or combo of it with another sugar) and maple syrup.  I'll give them a shot, thank you!  If I find a good solution, I'll post it here.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

flipflopgirl, right now, in my liquor cabinet you will find Maker's Mark, Buffalo Trace, Basil Hayden, Bulleit, and Jim Beam Rye (not my favorite Rye but a bottle someone brought over so I won't let it go to waste).  I also have a large cheap bottle of Kessler's whiskey-most definitely not for drinking, but I like to use bourbon a lot in my cooking, especially for stews and chilis and I doin't  waste the expensive stuff on something I going to cook for a long time.

For food items that aren't giong to get cooked out a lot, or where the bourbon has a bigger role in the taste profile, I usually go with a middle of the road bourbon such as Maker's Mark.

Sorry to hijack the thread...and now, back to pecan pie.  For my Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie I like a heavier, spicier bourbon such as Buffalo Trace or Bulleit.  The higher rye content gives it a heavier, spicier flavor that can stand up to the pecans and chocolate.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Being diabetic, I have made pecan pie with sugar free maple syrup. The texture is ok,  the taste is a bit off from the real deal, but that is what I have to go through when I want some sweets.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

@chefbuba you mean sugar free maple flavoured syrup?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I stand corrected, yes flavored.


----------

